# Directv to have 100 HD channels in 2007



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

I didn't see this anywhwere else. If it's not correct to put it here, mods please move it!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070108/tc_nm/electronics_show_directv_dc_1

LAS VEGAS (Reuters) - Top U.S. satellite television operator DirecTV Group Inc. (NYSETV - news) plans to announce on Monday it has secured agreements for 60 high-definition channels from major TV networks, as part of a goal to launch 100 HD channels in 2007.

These channels, expected to debut in the third quarter of 2007, will include HD versions of well-known networks including those owned by General Electric (NYSE:GE - news)-controlled NBC Universal and Time Warner Inc.'s (NYSE:TWX - news) Turner Networks, executives said.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

IIRC, the new ones are only MPEG4, right?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Doesn't do us a whole lot of good.

HR10-250 won't be able to do a thing with them, see them or record them.

Yes, they'll be MPEG4.


phox


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> Doesn't do us a whole lot of good.
> 
> HR10-250 won't be able to do a thing with them, see them or record them.
> 
> ...


glad i got a hr20 then


----------



## heathramos (Jul 26, 2004)

I am still trying to figure out how they can come up with 60.

I'm sure some are the Voom channels.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

well they need to get the national geographic channel in HD!!!


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

if this is true I might wait a bit before I bolt from Directv. It would be nice to know exactly what channels. i didn't think there were 100 hi def channels out there. Are they including locals to various cities in hi def in that count? If so--how many NATIONAL hd channels are they going to offer? I could care less whether Tuscon Arizona can get HD locals. The most important thing is are they going to offer me stuff like RAVE concert network? If not, I am off to Dish


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

heathramos said:


> I am still trying to figure out how they can come up with 60.
> 
> I'm sure some are the Voom channels.


From http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/08/live-coverage-from-directv-press-conference/

"HD will set them apart from the other providers and have agreements in principle with more than 70 national networks.
CNN, USA, Sci Fi, Weather Channel, Food Network, TBS, Cartoon Network, Speed, FX and all Premium Services."

"SciFi:" so cool. HDTiVo will become my SD backup/conflict device.

jdg


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Sweet! I look forward to them, but won't count them until they show up in my guide.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

If that really happens are they carry NN, USA, Sci Fi, Weather Channel, Food Network, TBS, Cartoon Network, Speed, FX and all Premium Services, etc then HR20 here I come!!

I can't stand watching SD channels anymore. Also D* has noted my account o give me the HR20 for FREE when I am ready. I will use the HR10 for OTA programing and as a back-up.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

SO, instead of delivering the 50 HD channels promised previously, they are delaying it, but promising even more? The problems is so far, these channels don't actually exist.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Lee L said:


> SO, instead of delivering the 50 HD channels promised previously, they are delaying it, but promising even more? The problems is so far, these channels don't actually exist.


How would they exist before there is a place to carry or see them? There is no existing bandwidth on cable or satellite today to carry CNN, FoodNetwork, etc. in HD.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Lee L said:


> SO, instead of delivering the 50 HD channels promised previously, they are delaying it, but promising even more? The problems is so far, these channels don't actually exist.


A Q&A addressed this:
"Can you clarify the fact that you have networks listed as future HD, but they have yet to announce them in HD.
We have discussed HD carriage with these companies, so you might consider this the announcement. "



jdg


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

In which orbits the 2 new satellites are going to be? Are we going to need a 7 LNB?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

cancan said:


> In which orbits the 2 new satellites are going to be? Are we going to need a 7 LNB?


No these will fit in with the new 5 LNB dish.


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

bigpuma said:


> No these will fit in with the new 5 LNB dish.


Ok. Great!
Thanks!


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

JohnDG said:


> A Q&A addressed this:
> "Can you clarify the fact that you have networks listed as future HD, but they have yet to announce them in HD.
> We have discussed HD carriage with these companies, so you might consider this the announcement. "
> 
> ...


what this means is they don't exist but we want to sound impressive. Weather channel in HD? why? cartoon network? why?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

JohnDG said:


> A Q&A addressed this:
> "Can you clarify the fact that you have networks listed as future HD, but they have yet to announce them in HD.
> We have discussed HD carriage with these companies, so you might consider this the announcement. "
> 
> ...


That depends upon your definition of "addressed". If it means making a suspiciously vague pie-in-the-sky statement about a pipe-dream possibility that has no basis in reality, then I guess they did "address" it. If it means a firm commitment by these channels and a firm timetable for when subs will have access to them, then they absolutely did not "address" anything.

It seems curious that FX and SCIFI and all of the rest are conspicuously quiet about future HD plans while certain potential carriers are crowing about how they'll have those channels relatively soon. IOW, it just isn't adding up, and I'll believe it only when I see it. What seems more likely is that by the time these HD channels actually do exist, all carriers, not just DTV, will be clamoring to put them on and will by then have the wherewithall to do so, so I don't see any real advantage to holding our breath while DTV upgrades infrastructure. I'm not surprised by empty hype from DTV, however. It's in their best interests to give people a reason to hang on, even if it's just a lie.

BTW, since TBS will have MLB this year I certainly hope they are gearing up for an HD channel. So far, no word from them or any other significant channel.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

Hype? I guess if the two SATS that are scheduled to be launched blow up or get major delays. So far Directv has been pretty up front with their schedule. Locals first, HD networks (SCI-FI etc) stuff last. 
What makes me happy is that the people who have been jumping ship for the last nine months. Screaming about needing more HD. Well unless you have FIOS from Verizon you are not going to get more HD then DIRECTV. I think Verizon maybe the only company with the bandwidth to handle 150 HD channels.
Unless Dish makes a deal with Directv, a lot of DISH people are going to jump ship and join Directv. So in hopes that a deal can be made to share SATS and HD bandwidth, I think CHarlie will negiotate a deal. 
That should help out Directv to give more HD content and better picture quality. It sure looks ugly for the Cable guys.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> That depends upon your definition of "addressed". If it means making a suspiciously vague pie-in-the-sky statement about a pipe-dream possibility that has no basis in reality, then I guess they did "address" it. If it means a firm commitment by these channels and a firm timetable for when subs will have access to them, then they absolutely did not "address" anything.
> 
> It seems curious that FX and SCIFI and all of the rest are conspicuously quiet about future HD plans while certain potential carriers are crowing about how they'll have those channels relatively soon. IOW, it just isn't adding up, and I'll believe it only when I see it. What seems more likely is that by the time these HD channels actually do exist, all carriers, not just DTV, will be clamoring to put them on and will by then have the wherewithall to do so, so I don't see any real advantage to holding our breath while DTV upgrades infrastructure. I'm not surprised by empty hype from DTV, however. It's in their best interests to give people a reason to hang on, even if it's just a lie.
> 
> BTW, since TBS will have MLB this year I certainly hope they are gearing up for an HD channel. So far, no word from them or any other significant channel.


Normally, I'd agree with you. However, in the age of SOX, making misleading statements on matters that have material (or any, if I'm to listen some lawyers) impact on a public company's performance can result in a jail term.

jdg


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

boy if the word 'national' was in the title i'd be impressed. However even today i'm betting they have over 100 HD channels already.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I think the best policy with a company that keeps talking about all their HD channels that you can't get (locals) and that don't currently exist is to believe it when you see it.

Most of these vaporcast HD channels will have little or no HD content for years to come. But on the bright side, an HDlite feed of Speed channel's SD programming might just match the picture I used to get with plain old DirecTV. Of course, I've got to have a five-headed monster on my roof and a bundle of snakes running to each room to get it, but what the heck.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Bitz69 said:


> what this means is they don't exist but we want to sound impressive. Weather channel in HD? why?


The first thing I thought of when I saw this yesterday was...Oh boy, locals on the 8s in HD? :down:

But seriously, if we just get Cinemax and Starz and SPEED, I'd be delighted and would probably get the HR20 to "supplement" my HR10-250. But first, I have to convince my husband we need a new HDTV; one with more than one high quality input which we're stuck with on the 5-year old HDTV. So I can run the HD-Tivo off one and the HR20 off a second one.

Cheryl


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Hersheytx said:


> Hype? I guess if the two SATS that are scheduled to be launched blow up or get major delays.


In fact there was a major delay a few years ago. One of D*'s new satellites was set to go up when another company's bird. The other bird had problems, so the D* bird sat and waited for the other bird to be ready.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

speedcouch said:


> The first thing I thought of when I saw this yesterday was...Oh boy, locals on the 8s in HD? :down:


id be happy with 'my' weather on the 8s...not the whole nations


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

newsposter said:


> id be happy with 'my' weather on the 8s...not the whole nations


That's what is preventing me from going HD now. I have no way (other that OTA) to get local HD signal, and we watch too many shows on ABC, NBC, FOX, and CBS to not have them. They'll do much better HD-wise when they offer as many local HD channels instead of worrying about their movie packages and other tiers having an HD option. (I would imagine)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bitz69 said:


> what this means is they don't exist but we want to sound impressive. Weather channel in HD? why? cartoon network? why?


Why not? Why do we even have digital? Can't you watch weather and cartoons in analog?

I want to see a world where EVERYTHING is HD (new material that is). So why restrict what you get in it?

Many have predicted that a lot of nets will go HD when there is a platform for them to deliver to. Now that this appears to be coming true, why doubt it?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

OTA is the best way MK! I get the big 4!


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> That's what is preventing me from going HD now. I have no way (other that OTA) to get local HD signal, and we watch too many shows on ABC, NBC, FOX, and CBS to not have them. They'll do much better HD-wise when they offer as many local HD channels instead of worrying about their movie packages and other tiers having an HD option. (I would imagine)


 So what is stopping you from getting a $40 antenna and getting all the over the air local channels for free? Have you seen the stunning quality of HD over the air on a good set? You are simply needlessly depriving yourself


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

newsposter said:


> boy if the word 'national' was in the title i'd be impressed. However even today i'm betting they have over 100 HD channels already.


Good point. I had not even thought of that.

I even sa all teh DirecTV commercials last night during the BCS Championship game bragging about all the upcoming HD. Of course, in fine print you can only read on an HDTV, it said "Subject to network availabilty" or something, so even theor commercial is acknowleging that they have nothing to put up.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Lee L said:


> SO, instead of delivering the 50 HD channels promised previously, they are delaying it, but promising even more? The problems is so far, these channels don't actually exist.


What delay? For 2 years now they have been talking about no new national HD channels until the 2 sats in 07 go up. We are now in 07 and the first one goes up in 2nd quarter and 3rd quarter is now the more solid timeframe for HD additions once that first sat is going.

So what delay, they are right on schedule.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Hersheytx said:


> Hype? I guess if the two SATS that are scheduled to be launched blow up or get major delays. So far Directv has been pretty up front with their schedule. Locals first, HD networks (SCI-FI etc) stuff last.
> What makes me happy is that the people who have been jumping ship for the last nine months. Screaming about needing more HD. Well unless you have FIOS from Verizon you are not going to get more HD then DIRECTV. I think Verizon maybe the only company with the bandwidth to handle 150 HD channels.
> Unless Dish makes a deal with Directv, a lot of DISH people are going to jump ship and join Directv. So in hopes that a deal can be made to share SATS and HD bandwidth, I think CHarlie will negiotate a deal.
> That should help out Directv to give more HD content and better picture quality. It sure looks ugly for the Cable guys.


Maybe in the future DBS or FiOS will take center stage but for now I feel the best value is with comcast (at least in my area). I saved over $1500 last year with a "drop the dish" deal and recently re-signed for all cable channels, high-speed internet, unlimited phone service, one hd dvr, and one cablecard for $148.96 per month for 12 months (cancel anytime).

I will keep an eye on the competition and still have my satellite equip in place (just in case) because you never know. I also checked out FiOS tv at a friend's house and the hd pq was as good as comcast but the sd pq seemed worse (he had both connected for an a-b comparison).

Also, the FiOS program guide isn't flagged for "new" and so he gets all shows recorded for sp's set up for "new" only. In addition, his 30 second skip and tuner-swap didn't work either.

On the other hand FiOS internet was faster and he had two hd channels I don't get (TMC hd and NatGeo HD) although comcast should add nat geo soon. The problems with the dvr interface still make the comcast service a better fit for my needs. FiOS is also more expensive as they don't offer as large of a discount for having tv, internet and phone although I'll bet that will change.

Hopefully over the next 12-24 months all the carriers will work to offer more content and options at reduced pricing.

Isn't competition nice?


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

DirecTV is starting 2007 off in the right way by adding 100 national HD channels to its HDTV line-up. The channels include:

A&E 
National Geographic 
Bravo 
NFL Network 
Cartoon Network 
SciFi Channel 
CNN 
Speed 
Food Network 
TBS 
FX 
The History Channel 
HGTV 
The Weather Channel 
MTV 
USA Network

http://www.pvrwire.com/2007/01/09/directv-to-carry-100-natiuonal-hd-channels-in-2007/
Now if only they were HR10 mpeg2 feeds I'd kiss my satelite dish.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if they are mpeg2 i will eat my T60


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Monkeybiz said:


> DirecTV is starting 2007 off in the right way by adding 100 national HD channels to its HDTV line-up.


You mean _*talking*_ about adding 100 national hd channels.

I haven't even heard that most channels on that list planned on launching an hd version of those channels. Did I miss the memo?

If this is true and D* gets a decent hd dvr - I may have to switch back! My gut tells me it won't happen though (at least this year) but you never know.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

Monkeybiz said:


> DirecTV is starting 2007 off in the right way by adding 100 national HD channels to its HDTV line-up. The channels include:
> 
> A&E
> National Geographic
> ...


Some head-scratchers:
The History Channel? Isn't all of the old footage SD anyhow? (admittedly not a HC watcher)
Cartoon Network?
Weather Channel? Must be for the male demographic


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

I haven't been able to find anymore info but I did call Directv last week and complained about the lack of HD after all the promises. I got 6mo free HD programming after they first offered HD Showtime from first CSR. 10yr customer. 
http://www.tvpredictions.com/2006/07/does-directv-care-about-hdtv.html Call and complain.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

That article makes it sounds like the new channels are available NOW. But didn't they say not until 3rd quarter? BLAH!


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Monkeybiz said:


> DirecTV is starting 2007 off in the right way by adding 100 national HD channels to its HDTV line-up. The channels include:
> 
> A&E
> National Geographic
> ...


 cartoon, history and weather channel do not need HD feeds--that is absurd. Save the friggin bandwidth and add the Rave network for pete's sake. I highly doubt that Rocky and Bullwinkle are worth transmitting in hi def even if it were possible


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Squonk said:


> cartoon, history and weather channel do not need HD feeds--that is absurd. Save the friggin bandwidth and add the Rave network for pete's sake. I highly doubt that Rocky and Bullwinkle are worth transmitting in hi def even if it were possible


History kinda does, be cool to see some shows in HD on that

I can't wait for national geo HD


----------



## keithaxis (Jan 8, 2007)

All of those channels not already HD have no future plans for HD (CNN and TBS maybe) ..if you read over at AVS forum you will see Directv say that these are only deals in place, but that these are not available and will not be available for years in most cases..


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

keithaxis said:


> All of those channels not already HD have no future plans for HD (CNN and TBS maybe) ..if you read over at AVS forum you will see Directv say that these are only deals in place, but that these are not available and will not be available for years in most cases..


So basically D* is not being truthful as far as actual additional hd channels being added in 2007? Pretty pathetic (but par for the course).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

is there independent confirmation or corroboration that these channels will even (the ones that dont already) exist in 2007?


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

fastep said:


> So basically D* is not being truthful as far as actual additional hd channels being added in 2007? Pretty pathetic (but par for the course).


The latest Directv TV ad I saw said they are adding the CAPACITY for 100 more HD channels- I would take anything saying that those are the exact channels being added in HD in 2007 with a large grain of salt.

Wouldn't we see big press releases from those channels saying they will be in HD this year? Comcast and the others would be adding them immediately if they were available.

I think it's just marketing BS to make Directv subscribers think there is more coming this year, so don't leave for Comcast!


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Official D* announcement.
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight=


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

iaflyer said:


> Wouldn't we see big press releases from those channels saying they will be in HD this year? Comcast and the others would be adding them immediately if they were available.


Not true. Comcast doesn't have the bandwidth to add them on their existing equipment.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

From a similar thread at AVS, there's been an announcement from several content providers of more HD to come. Scifi, CNN and lots of others.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> Not true. Comcast doesn't have the bandwidth to add them on their existing equipment.


Sounds like FiOS tv in my future. Unless of course comcast eliminates all the duplicate analog feeds of all channels below 100. I don't know why they haven't already done that anyway.

I guess they're worried about losing customers that don't want a set-top box or cablecard. But what options do those customers have anyway - rabbit ears???? Everyone else is strictly digital.

The next year or two should be pretty interesting. Either way I can't wait for more hd content.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> The first thing I thought of when I saw this yesterday was...Oh boy, locals on the 8s in HD? :down:
> 
> But seriously, if we just get Cinemax and Starz and SPEED, I'd be delighted and would probably get the HR20 to "supplement" my HR10-250. But first, I have to convince my husband we need a new HDTV; one with more than one high quality input which we're stuck with on the 5-year old HDTV. So I can run the HD-Tivo off one and the HR20 off a second one.
> 
> Cheryl


Just get a quality receiver. With enough plug in HDMIs to meet your requirements. I have one HD TV with over 6 connections going to it from my receiver. 3 of them are HD for DVD, and 2 TIVOHDs.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> well they need to get the national geographic channel in HD!!!


I emailed them and they said there are no plans to carry this channel. Lame!


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

*Until you actually see*
weather coverage in HD you won't understand. One if the locals here (WSB-DT) has full (720p) weather coverage including doppler, maps and street level views. I may not care for the sensational nature of thier news coverage but when the weather turns unsettled, I know where I will tune for coverage...


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> Not true. Comcast doesn't have the bandwidth to add them on their existing equipment.


I think that varies greatly among particular systems. Typically, a large cable MSO owns systems that have huge, untapped capacity, rural 12-channel systems, and everything in between. IOW, it depends on which city you live in, and in how built-out that particular system is. All MSOs are pushing for capacity, but it happens in spurts and in different geographical locations at different times, rather than all at once, even for a single MSO. CumCast may have bandwidth here, no bandwidth there, etc., but is unlikely that all of the systems of such a large MSO are so prehistoric as to not have some bandwidth for HD in some of its markets, especially those rebuilt in the last few years.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Sidebar: This discussion led me to the Engadget coverage of the DirecTV conference.

I find THIS image the most disturbing news of the day:










If I want to see all of these new MPEG4 HD channels, someday I will be forced to use the HR20. I guess I will also be forced to see ADS in the middle of the guide data. (I guess I shouldn't complain too much, as there's no promise that TiVo won't ever do the same thing ...)


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

I've always wondered .... "What happens after 12 months!" Does the $150 become $250??? 

One thing I can tell you from experience is once Comcast gets your phone number ported from the Telco it is absolute H#LL trying to port it back to a W.L. company.



fastep said:


> I feel the best value is with comcast (at least in my area). I saved over $1500 last year with a "drop the dish" deal and recently re-signed for all cable channels, high-speed internet, unlimited phone service, one hd dvr, and one cablecard for $148.96 per month for 12 months (cancel anytime).


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Sidebar: This discussion led me to the Engadget coverage of the DirecTV conference.
> 
> I find THIS image the most disturbing news of the day:
> 
> ...


I don't love that too much either. The other VOD stuff looks cool. I think I need to learn more about these G-Messages. If they want a link to 1000 on every page, just put that red bar above the guide.

I suppose right now we're borrowing trouble because we don't know exactly what they're doing, but it isn't a positive indicator at all. At least for now, it's for DTV content and not Walmart or Blockbuster Video etc.

No sir, I don't like it.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

MisterEd said:


> I've always wondered .... "What happens after 12 months!" Does the $150 become $250???
> 
> One thing I can tell you from experience is once Comcast gets your phone number ported from the Telco it is absolute H#LL trying to port it back to a W.L. company.


I'm hoping for additional options by 2008 (that's why I didn't take them up on a guaranteed increase of only $10 after one year if I committed to two years [with penalty for early termination]). In 12 months I'll shop again - D*, E*, cable, fios - I don't care. I'll shop for the best value.

I hope by then fios will get their dvr going with stuff i want - native passthrough, dual tuner swap & buffer, reliable sp recordings, watchable sd and enabled eSATA port for additional hdd capacity. If so and they add hd content as it becomes available (like D* claims it will do)- then it's fios. (deployment of the new fios UI set for mid-2007).

I hope they won't have problems switching my phone # though...


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Bitz69 said:


> what this means is they don't exist but we want to sound impressive. Weather channel in HD? why? cartoon network? why?


They can basically announce/promise the world, because as soon as the satellites are launched they then have the 'capacity' to carry the 100 channels. If they channels do not exist, well then it's not their fault. Classic non-announcement if you ask me. There are so many other options out there now with Fios, Tivo on comcast, Tivo coming to Cox, Dish with many more HD channels and basically giving away their HD-DVRs................they have to promise something to keep people from defecting.

2 years ago they announced the Home Media Center at CES too and promised it *"by the end of the year"* [ http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=660038&highlight= ]

1 year ago at CES they announced the VIIV connectivity for your viiv compliant PC and promised it *"later that year"* [ http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801315&highlight= ] They've almost delivered on this promise, but it so fantastically un-exciting it is scary. Even Apple's media extender apple-tv will be out next month, and won't require you to have a 'viiv' PC.

So don't hold your breath on those 100 HD channels that don't yet exist. If you make your purchases and decisions based on the "agreement in principal" as they call it, then prepare to wait and be underwhelmed.

-h


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

GreyGhost00 said:


> Some head-scratchers:
> The History Channel? Isn't all of the old footage SD anyhow? (admittedly not a HC watcher)
> Cartoon Network?
> Weather Channel? Must be for the male demographic


I see your point, but a lot of old history "footage" (in the quite literal sense) is film, which transfers nicely to HD digital when done right. I look forward to seeing some unexpected new life from some of these old films--specks and all.

Cartoon Network... a lot of the classics were shot on film... might be refreshing to see.

And the Weather Channel... computer generated maps and graphics will readily translate to HD. Nice, I guess. Will it drastically improve my life? No, but it's a sign that there may be an HD groundswell about to happen. And the hesitant networks may change their tune when regular folks start demanding HD.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Weather channel in HD? Kristina Abernathy in HD....hmmmmmmmmm 

Come on guys, it's easy to get to 100.
They carry 9-10 now.
There's what, about a dozen out there now that they don't carry.
15+ Voom channels
20-30 new ones perhaps, if they launch in time. Most will I'd say. Many of the channels that DirecTV announced have already come out and said they are launching HD channels.
35+ RSN's
That's 100 right there.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

> 1 year ago at CES they announced the VIIV connectivity for your viiv compliant PC and promised it *"later that year"* [ http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801315&highlight= ] They've almost delivered on this promise, but it so fantastically un-exciting it is scary. Even Apple's media extender apple-tv will be out next month, and won't require you to have a 'viiv' PC.


It came by the end of the year. It is everything they promised. You don't get to decide based on your personal excitment level. Will you do the same with the 100 channels? "Well, it's 100 channels, but I'm only excited about 3 of them so they missed their promise."



> So don't hold your breath on those 100 HD channels that don't yet exist. If you make your purchases and decisions based on the "agreement in principal" as they call it, then prepare to wait and be underwhelmed.
> 
> -h


I would echo your sentiment to be skeptical.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

According to a thread in TV Show Talk, NBC/Universal will launch the Horror Channel on March 1 on Direct TV. There will also be an HD version (mpeg4?).


----------



## BigDogues (Dec 26, 2001)

Does anyone know from where in the sky these new channels will be transmitted from? As it is right know I can't get HD because the bird is so low I'd have to either cut the tops off my neighbors' trees or mount the dish in the middle of my street.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> It came by the end of the year. It is everything they promised. You don't get to decide based on your personal excitment level. Will you do the same with the 100 channels? "Well, it's 100 channels, but I'm only excited about 3 of them so they missed their promise."


I disagree. My personal excitement level is completely within my power to decide upon.  And CES is all about generating excitement for your products and DirecTV has repeatedly failed to deliver its vaporware.

The 1 year old press release about VIIV features ( http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801315&highlight= ) did say that it would "provide customers a seamless way to enjoy the company's programming from the television, PC and personal consumer electronic devices."

From what I've read it only allows you to stream music and photos to your TV. It does not deliver DirecTV programming to my PC or personal consumer electronics devices. Unless they've decided to ship out free slingboxes 

As for the 100 HD channels, I will be the first one on hold to get my free HR20(s) once that becomes a reality. For now, verizon Fios gives me 3 HD-DVRs in my house for less per month than I was paying DirecTV with no out of pocket costs or 2 year committments. If FIOS falls behind like DirecTV did, then I have no loyalty to them either. It's not personal, it's all about my entertainment, and who gets my $100+ per month.

-h


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Weather channel in HD? Kristina Abernathy in HD....hmmmmmmmmm


That's the first thing that came to mind here too


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

harley3k said:


> I disagree. My personal excitement level is completely within my power to decide upon.  And CES is all about generating excitement for your products and DirecTV has repeatedly failed to deliver its vaporware.
> 
> -h


You surely do get to decide your level of excitement. That just simply isn't the measure of whether a promise has been delivered or not.  Sorry harley3k.

Which DTV product is vaporware again? Isn't this the third CES we've been talking about Comcast TiVo? Do you need me to say that DTV is a full 3 weeks behind schedule now because the video transfer isn't there yet? Ok, they missed the deadline harley3k. That's a big jump from vaporware unless of course you're judging it's existence on your level of excitement. 

I won't count the 100 channels until I see them either, but you should temper your level of "excitement" at press time if that's the thing holding you back at delivery time.

When it does turn out to be 100, you can't come here (well you can and probably will) and say "it's not 100 because I don't like Speed Channel or Cartoon Network" etc. Your excitement level only means something to you. It means nothing to the delivery of a promise.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> Which DTV product is vaporware again?


The Home Media Center is definately vaporware. It is nowhere to be found 2 years later, and a year after they claimed it would be available. I've seen posts from Earl over at DBSTalk saying that it is still very much in the works and will have 9 tuners and yadda yadda yadda, and that sounds great and all, but it doesn't exist today. That is my definition of VAPORWARE. Something promised 2 years ago that isn't even officially mentioned ever again. It's thrown out there as a tease to get people to switch over or stick with DirecTV, then the project falls through or gets cancelled, or put on the back burner, and they start talking about other stuff like VIIV or 100 HD Channels to get people's attention. VAPORWARE dude!

HMC was one of the reasons I decided to stay with DirecTV for as long as I did, and went ahead and invested in the HR10. With a 'trust' that I would be offered an upgrade to a newer DVR or the Home Media Center for free or a special price since I paid for an HR10. This was my mistake completely and I'm just saying to others don't do the same thing. If they are counting on the 100 HD channels, then they should look at DirecTV's past performance on delivering what they promise.

I saw no reason to pay the premium it was costing me to stay with DirecTV when I could switch to another provider (Verizon FIOS) that has more HD channels NOW, TODAY, not TOMORROW, and not from an OTA Antenna, all for no money out of pocket and less per month and more HD-DVRs in my house without paying for the hardware.

When DirecTV does get more HD channels and I have no doubt that they will, chances are I would get a better deal as a returning customer on new hardware than I would as an existing customer, so switching to FIOS even if it ends up being just for a year or two will ultimately save me money, while also providing me superior programming and quality TODAY. It was a no lose proposition.

I've also avoided the bugs that HR10 users are experiencing with the 6.3x updates. And that is very important especially tonight when 24 premieres. And it's raining cats and dogs here in Dallas today, and I'm loving the comfort knowing that my reception won't be hindered by an OTA antenna or weakened satellite signal.

-h


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> When it does turn out to be 100, you can't come here (well you can and probably will) and say "it's not 100 because I don't like Speed Channel or Cartoon Network" etc. Your excitement level only means something to you. It means nothing to the delivery of a promise.


My comment on how unexciting the VIIV features were had nothing to do with the fact that the features they promised in their initial press release do not exist today. That was just an added editorialization. It doesn't matter if they do get all the features working today, or tomorrow, it still will not interest me if I have to pay $299 for the pleasure of beta testing them on their HR20 DVR. That is an editorialization too. And in no way adds to or detracts from the fact that the features still do not exist within the time frame they claimed.

Oh and when they do get 100 HD channels, I will be very excited, and that still won't affect whether they delivered them within the time frame promised. And your insistance on my not liking Speed or Cartoon network is perplexing. How could I not like Cartoon Network in HD?!

-h


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Cool, I misunderstood the "excited" comment.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

harley3k said:


> The Home Media Center is definately vaporware. It is nowhere to be found 2 years later, and a year after they claimed it would be available. I've seen posts from Earl over at DBSTalk saying that it is still very much in the works and will have 9 tuners and yadda yadda yadda, and that sounds great and all, but it doesn't exist today. That is my definition of VAPORWARE. Something promised 2 years ago that isn't even officially mentioned ever again. It's thrown out there as a tease to get people to switch over or stick with DirecTV, then the project falls through or gets cancelled, or put on the back burner, and they start talking about other stuff like VIIV or 100 HD Channels to get people's attention. VAPORWARE dude!


There is a big difference between some whacked out hardware announcement at CES (which you will learn over time are vaporware a lot of the time from just about any company) and the announcement of new HD channels which is NOT vaporware. The 2 new sats that will provide the bandwidth for this are in the hopper and scheduled for launch and have been for over a year. Now I guess if you feel that DirecTV will do nothing with all the bandwidth from these 2 new sats then sure, call it vaporware.

I learned a decade ago to never truly believe any hardware announcements at CES.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like I may have a reason to get a HR20 now. I wonder if they will try to make me turn in my leased HR10.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

94SupraTT said:


> I wonder if they will try to make me turn in my leased HR10.


Why? You can have as many receivers on your account as you'd like. It's no problem keeping both.

On my main TV alone I have an HR20, regular HD receiver and a DirecTivo. Ain't no big thang.


----------

